# Tuhon Ray Dionaldo Pasadena Update



## DRAVEN (Jan 21, 2004)

OK, this just in!!!!  Tuhon Ray will be doing a 2 day seminar @ Ed Parker's Karate Studio.  Everyone and all styles are welcome and no experience in FMA is necessary.  For more info on Tuhon Ray Dionaldo check out www.fcskali.com...

PLACE:  ED PARKER'S KARATE  STUDIO
              1705 E. WALNUT ST.
              PASADENA, CA 91106
             (626)792-6408
           CONTACT: GIGIE TAN,  RICH VERDEJO OR LARRY KONGAIKA

DATE:  MARCH 6TH SAT. & 7TH SUN.

TIME:  10a-12n (LUNCH BREAK) 1-3p  (for Sat. & Sun)

FEE:  $75 FOR BOTH DAYS 
         $50 FOR 1 DAY

    (PRIVATES MAY BE AVAILABLE)


----------



## DRAVEN (Feb 5, 2004)

RSVP 
Please reply or call the Ed Parker Studio if you are interested in attending so that we can get an accurate head count. This way we'll know how many people we can accomodate. THANK YOU....

(626)792-6408


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 8, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

Just heard from Tuhon Ray that some of the material that he could be teaching is:

The Kerambit, Advanced Punyo Mano (close quarters fighting system), and possibly some sarong techniques.

I had the pleasure to meet some of the members from Ed Parker's Karate Studio at the FCS Gathering last August.  They a great group of people!

If you are in the area, please check out this seminar!

Best regards,

Harold ("Palusut")


----------

